# Beaten-up female beta. . . but



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

i have a 35 gal tank as you can see in my signature, and those are all my fish, but recently i have noticed that my female beta has been hiding up by the heater along the wall. ANYways, i put her in a smaller tank by herself, but now she can barely swim. her fins werent large to begin with, and they are freyed a little now, but shouldnt she still be able to swim?? like she can barely even get to the top to get food without getting tired and having to let herself fall to the bottom.....is there ne food or something that i can give her to help her grow her fins back? or do u think its something else that is wrong with her? 
another thing, she just LOOKS and ACTS like she is being beaten up, but i have had her with all the other fish currently in my tank for atleast 1.5 months with no problems


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

oh, i also forgot to mention that she used to be the one beating up my smaller fish


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

I would not put her in the 35 gal. tank. I had 3 felmale bettas and they all died. She is small to be livin with the other fish. I would keep her in the tank she is in now, than being put back in with the other fish. her fins and tails will grow back, I had problems with this with my pleco, who died of too much blood loss from a gash from servum and red parrott fish. They beet him up. I absolutely hate my servum and parrott fish. Sorry off topic.

My other suggestion is to get like a male honey gourami, to go with betta for company, really docile, I have one in 10 gal.tank with mollies. Never is mean. Also is small.

From,
*GoGoGo Fish!*


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

also try to give flake foods that fall down to the bottom so she can eat


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

GoGoGo Fish, if you put female bettas in a tank, they can fight each other too, though not as usually and seriously the male. 
Hailey, how's your fish today? If you can manage to hand-feed her (remember if you can't, don't stress her) you can do the trick. Be careful to encourage her. Betta's fin will recover, except for a kind of betta. 
I haven't dealt with this before so if I'm wrong please fix me.


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

no, no don't worry maxpayne lhp everyone is never right like you told me that females betta can fight each other, you told me, I forgot all about that. Silly me, not thinking.
I don't really like bettas anyway. I only liked my 2 nice male bettas. My first fish ever was my betta, named America who was 7 y.o when he died. He died a month ago, I think, I really loved him. My other fish lived 2 y's and was named Jody.

maxpayne lhp thanks for correcting me.
from,
*GoGoGo FIsh!*


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok... 
It's quite impressed that you could keep America for 7 years. For the very first bettas, most aquarist can keep for several years only, even 1 year or less. However, sorry about America I hope it was a good going.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Gouramis and bettas are often aggressive towards each other. I wouldn't keep them together. Another possibility is that you're tetras or danios may be nipping her because they don't have a school. You should have about 4 or 5 each on the tetras. Angels can also be aggressive. Don't put your betta back in with these fish.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

im not really sure about this but, could it possibly be fin rot?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

It could be fin rot, but with the other fish in the tank, I think it's more likely she's being beaten up. She needs clean water, and to not be kept with those other fish. Her fins will heal.


----------

